# Depressed, always tired, lack of energy, help!



## hervens

Hello
For around the few months now, ive been feeling extremely depressed and tired. Getting up in the morning is always a struggle, Im always feeling soo lazy, I never feel like doing anything, never feel like doing my homework, chores etc. My notes are going down in college, and my boss is getting pretty pissed off because of my laziness. The only thing that I actually like doing is sleeping.

I told this to my psychiatrist, and im on depression pills right now, but they dont seem to help that much.

Does anyone else ever feel this way? Ive had derealization/dp for around 2 years now, and i don't know if its because of that.

I really want to get my energy back again! 
Any advice??


----------



## Mario

hervens said:


> Hello
> For around the few months now, ive been feeling extremely depressed and tired. Getting up in the morning is always a struggle, Im always feeling soo lazy, I never feel like doing anything, never feel like doing my homework, chores etc. My notes are going down in college, and my boss is getting pretty pissed off because of my laziness. The only thing that I actually like doing is sleeping.
> 
> I told this to my psychiatrist, and im on depression pills right now, but they dont seem to help that much.
> 
> Does anyone else ever feel this way? Ive had derealization/dp for around 2 years now, and i don't know if its because of that.
> 
> I really want to get my energy back again!
> Any advice??


Yes,i have an advice for you.Try tommy's supplement regimen.I would say that's exactly what you need right now.It will most probably help you by reducing your DP/DR,anxiety and depression levels and will bring you back the energy you need.

there goes the link to his post:
http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/index.php?/topic/18746-read-this-if-you-want-to-recover-no-bullshit/page__p__173540__fromsearch__1&#entry173540
By tommygunz - 1st.post of the topic.

This regimen has already made tommy himself recover and others as well.And it's all natural stuff.

Hope this can be of help to you

All the best


----------

